# British Airways and Virgin Atlantic Refund



## PRR 60 (Aug 31, 2008)

Anyone who purchased British Airways (BA) or Virgin Atlantic (VS) tickets for transatlantic or other long-haul travel between August 11, 2004 and March 23, 2006 is due a partial refund of the fuel surcharge added by BA and VS to the ticket price. Note, the dates are refer to the purhase of the tickets: not the date of travel. This refund is the result of a settlement of actions brought against BA and VS for alleged price fixing. The refund would be about $7 per round trip per person for transatlantic segments. Certainly not a windfall, but it is still found money if you took flights that count. You need to supply names and dates, or FF#'s, or ticket #'s, or similar data to confirm your eligibility.

Go to www.airpassengerrefund.com for info, claim forms, or on-line application.


----------

